# What missa of Guillaume Dufay do you like the most cd or lp , old or new so?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Missa de angelis
Above all but we al knoow or assume or aknowledge Dufay first greater strengght was his missa divine inspired from heavens heavens, and his motets , oh yeah please commeeent , eminnent musicologist are simple audiophile or art love of music school of early rennaissance Burgundy kingdom??


I love Benelux, the flemish & dutch subject very clever always class acts , no bull , modest compliment, and i dont toss roses often :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There are two very early recordings that Giuseppe Maletto and Cantica Symphonia made for Stradivarius, one with fragments and one with Missa Ecce Ancilla Domini. These are sung with such warmth and intimacy and prayerfulness that they are, for me, favourites. No less a favourite is the recording Rebecca Stewart made with Cappella Pratensis of Missa Sancti Iacobi, and possibly Thierry Picou’s L’Homme Armé. If I remember right some of the fragments that Clerks Group recorded aren’t bad either- I’m not sure about that one really!

If we move away from masses there are some fabulous things.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Dufay chansons are amazing, I can hardly believe these songs were written more than 500 years ago..Of course his sacred music is beyond praise too, I just feel like leave a warm comment for his songs. :angel:


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh, what a question. It's difficult to pick a favorite Dufay Mass--I guess whichever one I'm currently listening to, since he's one of my favorite composers (how's that for a cop out...). Plus, there are many beautiful Mass fragments. Surprisingly, I find I don't have the same problem picking my favorite motets by Dufay--they are Nuper Rosarum Flores, Ave Regina Coelorum-which Dufay requested to be sung at his funeral, Flos Florum, O sancte Sebastiane, Lamentatio Sanctae Matris Ecclesiae Constantionopolitanae, and Supremum est mortalibus.

My initial reaction was to name Missa Se la face ay pale and Missa L'homme armé as my favorites; although Ecce ancilla Domini is beautiful too, and Missa Puisique je vis and Missa Sancti Jacobi are underrated, as is the Mass for St. Anthony of Padua. I also second Mandryka about the early Missa "Resvellies vous" and late Missa "Ave Regina coelorum", as performed by Cantica Symphonia, under Kees Boeke (or is it Giuseppi Maletto?). They are both remarkable works. & I will say that the Cantica Symphonia recordings are among the most beautiful Dufay performances in the catalogue, IMO.

I wish I could name Dufay's Requiem Mass, composed around 1460, and now lost. I expect it will turn up one day. It must exist somewhere--possibly mislabeled in some ancient library (like Striggio's recently discovered long lost mass). What a find that will be, some day.

In the meantime, here's a list of my Dufay Mass recordings, which may be helpful to those looking to explore this music:

1. Missa Puisque je vis-Binchois Consort, led by Andrew Kirkman: this lesser known Dufay mass is well worth hearing: 



2. Missa Sancti Jacobi-La Reverdie: 



. Ditto.
3. Missa L'homme armé-Hilliard Ensemble, led by Paul Hillier: 



4. Missa "Resvellies vous" (formerly known as Missa Sine Nomine): Cantica Symphonia, led by Kees Boeke, and Clemencic Consort, led by René Clemencic:














5. Missa "Ave Regina coelorum"--Cantica Symphonia, led by Giuseppi Maletto
6. Mass for St. Anthony Abbot-The Binchois Consort
7. Mass for St. Anthony of Padua-Pomerium, The Binchois Consort.
8. Missa Ecce ancilla Domini-Ensemble Gilles Binchois, led by Dominque Vellard, Clemencic Consort, and Cut Circle, led by Jesse Rodin.
9. Missa Se la face ay pale (Savoy)-Cut Circle, Early Music Consort of London, led by David Munrow: 



, The Binchois Consort, and the Chiaroscuro Ensemble, led by Nigel Rogers. (I've yet to hear the recording from Cantica Symphonia.)

10. Missa Caput-Clemencic consort-a disputed mass, attributed to Dufay in the Trent Codices, but now thought to have been of English origin (yet it doesn't sound very English to me...?):


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Josquin13 said:


> Oh, what a question. It's difficult to pick a favorite Dufay Mass--I guess whichever one I'm currently listening to, since he's one of my favorite composers (how's that for a cop out...). Plus, there are many beautiful Mass fragments. Surprisingly, I find I don't have the same problem picking my favorite motets by Dufay--they are Nuper Rosarum Flores, Ave Regina Coelorum-which Dufay requested to be sung at his funeral, Flos Florum, O sancte Sebastiane, Lamentatio Sanctae Matris Ecclesiae Constantionopolitanae, and Supremum est mortalibus.
> 
> My initial reaction was to name Missa Se la face ay pale and Missa L'homme armé as my favorites; although Ecce ancilla Domini is beautiful too, and Missa Puisique je vis and Missa Sancti Jacobi are underrated, as is the Mass for St. Anthony of Padua. I also second Mandryka about the early Missa "Resvellies vous" and late Missa "Ave Regina coelorum", as performed by Cantica Symphonia, under Kees Boeke (or is it Giuseppi Maletto?). They are both remarkable works. & I will say that the Cantica Symphonia recordings are among the most beautiful Dufay performances in the catalogue, IMO.
> 
> ...


Dear mister Josquin13 , this is very interresting view on Dufay masterpieces, yap, thank for these info and comment, you seem like a renaissance devotee, your intervention are always welcome here on my posts, since you seem knowledge all in all, so thanks & take care buddy


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ariasexta said:


> Dufay chansons are amazing, I can hardly believe these songs were written more than 500 years ago..Of course his sacred music is beyond praise too, I just feel like leave a warm comment for his songs. :angel:


yes his song's are attractive ,,, eerie,,, very good in the end i agree i have his songs on naxos and perhaps on compilation cds, downloads


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

De Profundis--My pleasure. It's nice see that my efforts are appreciated. Yes, I'm devoted to the latter Middle Ages and Renaissance, in so many ways--their art, literature, music, & architecture--especially the Franco-Flemish, Italian, & English Renaissance periods. Shakespeare is an old friend. If I had unlimited funds to build a house (or church), it would certainly be of a Gothic design (with solar panels). & Other than wishing to avoid dying of bubonic plague, if I could time travel, I'd go back to the Renaissance.


----------

